
Why Online Abuse Matters - fredfoobar42
http://www.sanspoint.com/archives/2015/10/28/why-online-abuse-matters/
======
philipkuklis
Of course it's real and it does matter. But having the same old anti-
harassment discussions is pointless in my opinion.

We have to focus on new solutions which create an environment where such
behavior is not encouraged.

The "Shots" mobile app by John Shahidi is a great example for this and I hope
there'll be many more!

